# Crochet Hooks



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I've been spending some time learning more stitch patterns and Tunisian caught my attention. 

I would like to learn more about the hook that is used, where to find online and if others here have liked Tunisian stitches for making stuff.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

heh. had to look that one up. It used to be called the "afghan stitch"  works really well, kinda like crochet with a knitting needle. It's got the ability to create really lacey feeling things. I saw a scarf one time that had the longer stitches and then had silk ribbons woven thru the openings the yarn left. Not terribly practical, but REALLY stunning.

If you're having a lot of trouble finding a hook, (should be able to find them online if nowhere else) you can make one out of a 1/4 dowel or even smaller. You need to carve the hook into one end of it (easy with a small knife) and then put a wooden bead on the other end as the stopper.

You could try it out with a regular hook after adding some form of stopper to the end. maybe a piece of rubber eraser? or glue a big bead on it. (using epoxy). the piece you make would necessarily be smaller (because of the length of the hook) but it would give you a feel for it. hmm. big enough for doll clothes, certainly.

ETA: just did some searching around, JoAnn Crafts has the hooks, also Hobby Lobby. check in whatever local yarn places you have for the hooks. ask for Afghan hooks if they don't know about Tunisian.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I did a practice run on a crochet hook. It creates a woven looking fiber.
I need to look again, but I think the afghan stitch is different.

I do better ordering stuff online due to physical limits. Thank you for the suggestions.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

You are right it is also called afghan stitch amongst other names.
I did a search and found this site with tutorial.

http://www.crochetcabana.com/specialty/tunisian.htm


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

cool. You'll find it works a lot like a knitted fabric....very adaptable to different situations. Pretty easy to add a popcorn type stitch or something...a sort of double crochet in the same loop before you take it off the hook will give you a nice little "bump" of texture

You'll have to put up some pictures for us!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

I was thinking on trying it with cotton yarn to make a dishcloth, then dishtowel. I think I'll wait on that hook till I need additional supplies. 

I found it at knitting warehouse .com. They indicate the 2 ended crochet hook can also be used.

Wisconsin Ann or others..what exactly is that one used for that reguires 2 hooked ends??


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

well...it's called crohooking. or reversible.

you can use one end for one color yarn, then go back thru the loops from the other end with another color..that's one variation/use.

You can create a reversible (double sided) material using the doubleend hooks. It's kind of slow going, but people have created some gorgeous "unexpected" items with them.

check out this link for some more info and further links: http://www.needlepointers.com/ShowArticles.aspx?NavID=583


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

I've done Afghan stitch for years to make the balanced woven looking fabric. It was only within the last few years that I learned another technique the teacher called Tunisian crochet or crohooking that looked completely different. As per usual, I can't find either my needle or the directions but it did require a two hook needle. You could use up to 4 different threads for striping, you could make waves (chevrons) just as in regular crochet and it made a much lacier fabric than the afghan stitch as shown in the tutorial I saw. I promise I'll try to find it and post here. Sorry to muddy the waters on this issue.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

MOgal said:


> I've done Afghan stitch for years to make the balanced woven looking fabric. It was only within the last few years that I learned another technique the teacher called Tunisian crochet or crohooking that looked completely different. As per usual, I can't find either my needle or the directions but it did require a two hook needle. You could use up to 4 different threads for striping, you could make waves (chevrons) just as in regular crochet and it made a much lacier fabric than the afghan stitch as shown in the tutorial I saw. I promise I'll try to find it and post here. Sorry to muddy the waters on this issue.


Cool! another voice heard from  All help appreciated. And as to muddying the waters...well, I'm a potter by trade, so I LOVE mud!


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Maybe, it's one of the other stitches under the Tunisian Crochet heading? I've only practiced the basic stitch, but the book shows several more stitches all part of Tunisian.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Okay, found my directions I brought home from the class. I'm not going to post the shell design instructions yet, because frankly, I can't remember how they worked and the printed instructions are not the best. I'll play with it to see what I can figure out. I have a wooden needle made by the instructor's husband and a metal one I got at Hobby Lobby. I really don't like this technique because it's harder for me to work--arthritis and carpal tunnel issues. The needle doesn't have that little flatten spot to help grasp it. Oh, well.

Have fun and post how it works.

Crow-Stick Crocheting Instructions--WORK LOOSELY on a double hook crochet hook

1. Chain any number depending on width desired
2. Insert hook in the first chain behind the loop with the Crow-Stick, yarn over and pull through link, making a loop on the hook. Repeat in each link of the chain. You should have the same number of loops on the hook as links in the chain. Donât pull the stitches tight. They should slide easily on the hook.
3. Turn crow-stick around. Tie second color yarn to the first loop on the left end of the hook.
4. Insert hook into first stitch, yarn over with color 2, pull through one loop and remove from hook (single cro). Repeat across work until only one loop remains on the hook.
5. With one loop of color 2 on the hook, insert stick back into link of color 2, yarn over and pull through. Continue across work. Count loops. There should be the same number as in step 2.
6. Slide loops to other end of hook. Turn hook around (Whenever you have loops on your hook, you will turn the hook around.)
7. Pick up yarn color 1. Repeat steps 4 through 6 using alternative colors.


----------



## MonsterPrincess (Feb 24, 2008)

This site has really nice tunisian crochet tutorials and 53 tunisian stitches:

http://www.chezcrochet.com/


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Can't sleep.

I made a baby hat recently using the Tunisian crochet hook. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=17680253
I also made a baby bath cloth using the purl stitch. Donating that to the Pine Ridge, Healthy Start.
When I feel up to it I will make a cotton dishtowel. It really feels more like weaving with a crochet hook or knitting. My tension is supertight as I find the hook cumbersome to work with and so different from regular crocheting. With the hat I put on thick fingerless gloves to relax my grip and cushion my hand, it really helped.
It's fun enough to do on and off. smile


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

oh wow...how CUTE! the tip about the fingerless gloves sounds like a winner, too. Have to try that; maybe my fingers won't cramp at night after a day of crocheting.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

My grandmother used the afghan stitch/Tunisian crochet to make panels in afghans that could then be used to cross stitch or embroider on, since it forms an even-weave pattern. I've got books that use the same technique in clothing...embroidering on the finished fabric.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Well, I just came across something new to me again in crochet hooks....

2 hooks in one
http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=23131691

One double sided hook but different sizes. Sadly, it would be a just a toy for me as I have all the hooks I desire. If you are in need of hooks you can buy one and get 2.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Now that's a good idea. I have to look for those next time I'm in the store.


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

WA, those are Japanese made sold by a gal in Singapore. I don't think they are available in US stores. Though they may be as I haven't been to brick and mortar stores in a very long time. ;-)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Well, they're Tulip hooks, and Tulip has been around since I was a kid. I see they're available in Australia at stores...I'll just have to ask 

They're actually called "travel hooks", interestingly. (in the catalogs) So that you don't have to take 2 hooks along when you're doing a pattern....you know how many patterns just change the hook size to increase the size, instead of adding stitches....too bad they don't make a knitting needle you can inflate somehow up to the next size, eh?  

I've tried those needles that you can switch the heads on...talk about a pain. they're always unscrewing, and the yarn catches on them...yuck. Sure didn't work for me. 

sorry for the thread drift


----------



## shepmom (May 29, 2003)

Glad you drifted. I'd never heard of Tulip hooks. Or seen them till I accidentally came across that etsy store.

And, I'm a little bit wiser cause WA drifted. smile


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm pretty sure they used to be made here in the US, then, like so many things, went to Japan. dunno for sure. I suppose I could go check it out tho. Must be some historical stuff on it somewhere out there 

Golly....I need to do a thread in CF. ... yep....


----------

